# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Κρουαζιέρα Αγ. Βαλεντίνου Πάτρα-Ανκόνα-Πάτρα με το Σούπερφαστ ΧΙ

## Captain_Nionios

Φιλοι μου μετα απο μερες βρηκα χρονο να κανω αυτο που ειχα υποσχεθει, το φωτογραφικο αφιερωμα σε αυτο το υπεροχο ταξιδι με το Superfast XI απο Πατρα για Ανκονα το τριημερο 12-14/2/2010. Ητην προσφορα-μινι κρουαζιερα της Superfast για ζευγαρια, λογω του Αγιου Βαλεντινου, που εν προκειμενω εγινε Αγιος Βασιλης γιατι πηγαινε-ελα στην Ανκονα σε εξωτερικη δικλινη καμπινα κοστιζει *345 ευρω* το ατομο και εμεις πληρωσαμε *ΜΟΝΟ 28* !!! Θειο καραβολατρικο δωρο λοιπον με 2,5 ωρες παραμονη στην Ανκονα για περπατημα. *Απλα να πω πως επειδη οι φωτογραφιες ειναι πολλες και μπορει να ξεπερασουμε ακομα και 10 ποστ αν βαλουμε και τους εσωτερικους χωρους του βαποριου (θελετε; ) το αφιερωμα θα μπει σε συνεχειες και θα τελειωσει σε 3-4 μερες ωστε να μη γινει κουραστικο.*

Να μαστε λοιπον στην Πατρα το μεσημερι της 12/2/2010 και πριν κανουμε το check in ειπαμε να φωτογραφισουμε το βαπορι μας, το Superfast XI.

1_Superfast_XI_12_2_2010_Patra.JPG



Αφου καναμε το check in και φαγαμε κατι ειπαμε να φωτογραφισουμε το βαπορα που λεγεται Superfast V στο τελευταιο του ρεμετζο στην Πατρα.

2_Superfast_XI-Superfast_V-Cruise_Europa_Patra_12_2_2010.JPG



Στη συνεχεια ανεβηκαμε στο βαπορι και πηγαμε στην καμπινα μας ,την 8020 για την ακριβεια.Λιγο στενη αλλα πεντακαθαρη, με πολυ ζεστα χρωματα, αψογο φινιρισμα και το κυριοτερο πολυ ησυχη μιας που κανενας ενοχλητικος τριγμος δεν ακουστηκε σε ολο το ταξιδι.

3_Superfast_XI_kampina_8020_12_2_2010.JPG



Αμεσως μετα ομως βγηκαμε εξω για να γνωρισουμε το φιλο dokimako21 και βεβαια να φωτογραφισουμε μαζι του... Εκεινη την ωρα εφτανε το Ionian King.

4_Ionian_King_Patra_12_2_2010.JPG



Λιγο αργοτερα και ενω το βαπορι ειχε ξεκινησει να κανει μανουβρες για να μαζεψει τις αγκυρες του βρηκαμε την ευκαιρια να φωτογραφισουμε το Superfast V στην τελευταια του μερα στην Πατρα.

5_Superfast_V_Patra_12_2_2010.JPG,

*ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ...*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γυρνωντας το φακο λιγο πιο διπλα απο το V φωτογραφισαμε το Σοφοκλη Β , το Ionian King, το Ελλη Τ και στο βαθος ενα εκ των Superfast I ή ΙΙ, δυστυχως δεν ξερουμε πιο.

6_Sophocles_V_Ionian_King_Elli_T_Patra_12_2_2010.JPG



Απο την αλλη μερια βλεπαμε το μεγαθηριο της Minoan ονοματι Cruise Europa.

7_Cruise_Europa_Patra_12_2_2010.JPG



Ακριβως μολις το βαπορι βγηκε απο το λιμανι της Πατρας χτυπησαμε τη πορτα της δεξιας βαρδιολας με ελπιδα να μας αφησουν να μπουμε. Τελικα η υποδοχη ηταν εξαιρετικη και γι'αυτο θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω θερμα τον καπετανιο κυριο Μιχαλη Δεναξα αλλα και το ευγενεσταστο πληρωμα του. Να λοιπον η θεα της πλωρης του Superfast XI απο τη γεφυρα του.

8_Superfast_XI_plwri_apo_gefyra_12_2_2010.JPG



Να δουμε λιγο τη θεα και απο την δεξια βαρδιολα;

9_Superfast_XI_deksia_vardiola_aponera_12_2_2010.JPG



Καθως λοιπον περνουσε ομορφα η ωρα στην κεφαλη του βαποριου κοιταμε στο radar και βλεπουμε την ταχυτητα μας εκεινη τη στιγμη, 28.8 κομβοι !!!

10_Superfast_XI_28.8_knots_12_2_2010.JPG*

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ...*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Λιγη ωρα αργοτερα ενα εντελως ξαφνικο μπουρινι επιασε στον Πατραικο με τους νοτιοδυτικους ανεμους να αγγιζουν πολλες φορες τους 60-65 κομβους.Ο κυματισμος ομως δεν ηταν αναλογος της τρομερης ταχυτητας του ανεμου λογω περιορισμενης αποστασης απο τη στερια αλλα και επειδη ειχε μολις εκδηλωθει το μπουρινι. Να δουμε ομως τη θεα αλλα και την κλιση, λογω ανεμου, του βαποριου απο το κεντρικο παραθυρο τις γεφυρας; Η θεα ειναι πραγματικα εντυπωσιακη.

11_Superfast_XI_kentrinko_parathyro_gefyras_mpourini_12_2_2010.JPG



Μιας που ειχαμε την ευκαιρια ας δουμε απο τη δεξια βαρδιολα ενα κυμα να σκαει στη πλωρη του βαποριου.

12_Superfast_XI_plwri_apo_gefyra_kyma_12_2_2010.JPG



Αφου ευχαριστησαμε θερμα για τη φιλοξενια στη γεφυρα αποσυρθηκαμε στην καμπινα μας. Λιγο αργοτερα, μιας και με ταχυτητες 28 κομβων τα μιλια φευγουν αστραπιαια, βγηκαμε εξω για να δουμε το περαρσμα απο Ιθακη-Κεφαλλονια-Λευκαδα. Στην παρακατω φωτογραφια χαζευουμε τα απονερα του βαποριου την Ατοκο στη μεση και δεξια την Ιθακη.

13_Supefast_XI_prymi_aponera_Atokos_Ithaki_12_2_2010.JPG



Απο τη δεξια μερια του βαποριου απολαυσαμε τη θεα του φαναριου στο νοτιο ακρο της Λευκαδας...

14_Supefast_XI_fanari_Leukadas_Vasiliki_12_2_2010.JPG



... ενω απο πρυμα καταφεραμε να δουμε Λευκαδα (αριστερα), Ιθακη (μεση) και την πατριδα και αγαπημενη μας Κεφαλλονια (δεξια).

15_Supefast_XI_Leukada_Ithaki_Kefallonia_12_2_2010.JPG*

Τελος για σημερα θα υπαρξει συνεχεια τις επομενες μερες!!!*

----------


## dokimakos21

_Διονυση φανταστικες φωτογραφιες...!!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το αφιερωμα και περιμενουμε και την συνεχεια...!!_

----------


## vageliss23

Φαντάζομαι ότι το έτερον ήμισυ δε θα χάρηκε και πάρα πολύ για τις καραβολατρικές ανησυχίες :P

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν θα το ελεγα εχει μπει στο κλιμα και ειναι προπονημενη. Εδω το καλοκαιρι πηγαμε χωρις καμπινα Πειραια-Μηλο-Σαντορινη-Ηρακλειο-Σητεια-Κασο-Καρπαθο 21 ωρες!!! Στο γυρισμο ομως ειχαμε.

----------


## vinman

¶ψογος Νιόνιο...!!!!
Περιμένουμε και τη συνέχεια να τη θαυμάσουμε... :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Captain Nionios πολυ καλος ο *προλογος* σου,φαντασου πως θα ειναι ο *επιλογος!!!!!!!* Να εισαι καλα του χρονου να το ξανακανεις,ειδες ο *Αγιος Βαλεντινος*!

----------


## konigi

Φοβερός κάπτεν νιονιο!!!Φοβερός!!!Ξαναέζησα το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο!!!Σαν να ήμουν εκεί!!!
¶λλη μια φορά φοβερος!!!Συγχαρητηρια

----------


## Nikos_V

> Λιγη ωρα αργοτερα ενα εντελως ξαφνικο μπουρινι επιασε στον Πατραικο με τους νοτιοδυτικους ανεμους να αγγιζουν πολλες φορες τους 60-65 κομβους.Ο κυματισμος ομως δεν ηταν αναλογος της τρομερης ταχυτητας του ανεμου λογω περιορισμενης αποστασης απο τη στερια αλλα και επειδη ειχε μολις εκδηλωθει το μπουρινι. Να δουμε ομως τη θεα αλλα και την κλιση, λογω ανεμου, του βαποριου απο το κεντρικο παραθυρο τις γεφυρας; Η θεα ειναι πραγματικα εντυπωσιακη.


Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Captain Nionio και πιστευω πως η συνεχεια θα ειναι εξισου καταπληκτικη..........η παρακατω φωτογραφια για σενα το ΧΙ στην ετησια του στο Νεωριο.

P1280016.JPG

----------


## Leo

Περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια Διονύση, θα σχολιάσω στο τέλος. Αυτό που θέλει να σου πει ο Nikos_V, είναι ότι το είχανε περιποιηθεί στην Σύρο "ειδικά" για σένα, το βάψανε και "κόκκινο" για το τριήμερο των ερωτευμένων  :Razz:  :Very Happy: ....
με μια λέξη " *lovely* "

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Νικο να σαι καλα φιλε μου, ολες οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι εξαιρετικες αλλα δεν ξερω σε εχω συνδιασει εδικα με τα Superfast, ειναι η θεση που τα τραβας και τονιζει ακομα πιο πολυ το χρωμα; Δεν ξερω αλλα ειναι ολες εξαιρετικες. Καπτεν ελπιζω και του χρονου να ισχυσει κατι τετοιο και αν δεν εχω κατι να κανω θα ειμαι σιγουρα μεσα!!!

----------


## Trakman

Σε ποιον να πρωτοδώσω συγχαρητήρια?!?!?
Διονύση μας πήρες μαζί σου στο ταξίδι!!! Καταπληκτικές!!!!
Νίκο κάθε ανταπόκρισή σου από τη Σύρο είναι βόμβα!!!! Μας δείχνεις πάντα κάτι καινούργιο, πάντα κάτι μοναδικό!!!
Φώτη σε κάθε θέμα έχεις ανεβάσει διαμάντια!!! Ο γύρος της Ελλάδας σε μερικά φανταστικά κλικ!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλοι μου παμε να συνεχισουμε το ταξιδι μας; :Very Happy: 

Αφου λοιπον περασαμε το πιο ενδιαφερον κομματι της διαδρομης και ειδαμε μαζι και τα τρια νησια Ιθακη-Κεφαλλονια-Λευκαδα ειπαμε να κατεβουμε στο καταπληκτικο πλωριο σαλονι και να κατσουμε στο αγαπημενο σημειο ,των κοινοχρηστων χωρων του πλοιου γιατι το αγαπημενο συνολικα ειναι η γεφυρα. Ποιο ειναι αυτο; Μα και βεβαια το τραπεζακι μπροστα απο το κεντρικο παραθυρο του πλωριο σαλονιου. Απολαυστε!!!

16_Supefast_XI_kentriko_trapezi_kai_parathyro_plwrio_saloni_12_2_2010.JPG



Οι ωρες περασαν πολυ γρηγορα με κουβεντα, καφε και προφιτερολ με το βαπορι να φτανει στο λιμανι της Ηγουμενιτσας περιπου 4 ωρες και 55 λεπτα αφοτου βγηκε απο το Λιμανι της Πατρας. Νυχτα λοιπον και την τιμητικη τους ειχαν οι νταλικες!!!

17_Supefast_XI_Igoumenitsa_12_2_2010.JPG



Μολις φυγαμε απο Ηγουμενιτσα ανεβηκαμε στην καμπινα και εκει εσβησα το κερι για τα γεννεθλια πανω σε μια παστα που αγορασαμε απο το μπαρ του πλοιου!!! Σιγουρα το πιο πρωτοτυπο και ξεχωριστο σβησιμο κεριων στη ζωη μου μεχρι τωρα.

18_Supefast_XI_pasta_genethliwn_12_2_2010.JPG



Εν συνεχεια ο υπνος ηταν επιβεβλημενος και το επομενο πρωι μας βρηκε παλι στο πλωριο σαλονι να χαζευουμε την Αδριατικη.

19_Supefast_XI_Adriatiki_thea_apo_plwrio_saloni_13_2_2010.JPG



Λιγες ωρες αργοτερα φτασαμε στη μπουκα της Ανκονα ακριβως 20 ωρες και 28 λεπτα μετα την εξοδο μας απο το λιμανι της Πατρας. Απο το πλωριο σαλονι...

20_Supefast_XI_Ancona_thea_apo_plwrio_saloni_13_2_2010.JPG
*
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ...*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καθως λοιπον ο καπετανιος μας Μιχαλης Δεναξας ειχε αναλαβει τη μανουβρα του βαποριου εμεις βρηκαμε την ευκαιρια να φωτογραφησουμε την Ανκονα σκετη...

21_Supefast_XI_Ancona_13_2_2010.JPG



...και μια μαζι με την τσιμινιερα του βαπορα.

22_Supefast_XI_fougaro_Ancona_13_2_2010.JPG



Λιγα λεπτα αργοτερα το βαπορι ειχε αραξει στο λιμανι της Ανκονα...

23_Supefast_XI_aragmeno_Ancona_13_2_2010.JPG



...και απο εκει αρχισε το περπατημα των περιπου 2.5 ωρων, μετα το περας τους θα βρισκομασταν παλι στο πλοιο. Περπατωντας λοιπον μας εκανε εντυπωση η ομορφια των κτιριων της ιταλικης πολης, οπως το θεατρο της μουσικης...

24_Ancona_theatro_tis_mousikis_13_2_2010.JPG



...αλλα και ο τεραστιος πραγματικα πεζοδρομος της πολης!!!

25_Ancona_megalos_pezodromos_13_2_2010.JPG

*ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ...*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οι ωρες ομως περασαν και αφου μπηκαμε στο βαπορι ανεβηκαμε πισω απο τη δεξια βαρδιολα απολαμβανοντας τη θεα προς πρυμα...

26_Supefast_XI_anaxwrisi_Ancona_13_2_2010.JPG



...αλλα και προς πλωρα, χαζευοντας το κοκκινο της Ανκονα.

27_Supefast_XI_deksia_vardiola_kokkino_Ancona_13_2_2010.JPG



Μια πιο κοντικη για τους λατρεις των φαρων.

28_Supefast_XI_kokkino_Ancona_13_2_2010.JPG



Εν συνεχεια και παλι η ζεστασια του πλωριου σαλονιου με την υπεροχη θεα, πλωρα αλλα και πλαγια, ηταν οτι καλυτερο...

29_Supefast_XI_plwrio_saloni_13_2_2010.JPG



...πριν βγουμε παλι να χαζεψουμε την Αδριατικη με ομορφο φωτισμο!!!

30_Supefast_XI_Adriatiki_apogeuma_13_2_2010.JPG

*Τελος για σημερα θα υπαρξει συνεχεια τις επομενες μερες!!!*

----------


## vinman

..να 'σαι καλά Νιόνιο για το όμορφο αφιέρωμα..!!!
Όμορφη εμπειρία που όπως δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες σου την έζησες λεπτό προς λεπτό..!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Πραγματικα υπεροχο το αφιερωμα σου στον βαπορα φιλε Captain_Nionios.Συγχαρητηρια!!!!

----------


## diagoras

captain_nionios εξαιρετικο το αφιερωμα σου με φοβερες φωτογραφιες.Ευχαριστουμε και περιμενουμε την συνεχεια

----------


## Trakman

Captain Nionios = K A Ρ Α Β Ο Λ Α Τ Ρ Η Σ !!!!!!!!! Με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης, και δεν το λέω σαν κοπλιμέντο για τις ομορφιές που ανέβασες, το εννοώ!!!!!

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο ρε Νιόνιο! Μας θυμίζεις το πόσο ωραία περάσαμε στην μίνι κρουαζιέρα με το ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΧΙ! (Θα ανεβάσω κι εγώ φωτο τις επόμενες μέρες-τώρα δεν προλαβαίνω:-|...)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παμε να συνεχισουμε το ταξιδι μας!!! :Wink: 


Αφου λοιπον απολαυσαμε τον ουρανο απο τη δεξια μπαντα ειπαμε να απολαυσουμε τη θεα πισω απο την αριστερη βαρδιολα...

31_Superfast_XI_pisw_apo_deksia_vardiola_Adriatiki_13_2_2010.JPG



...μονο που μπηκαμε στον πειρασμο να ξαναμπουμε στη γεφυρα εκει που πολυ ευγενικα μας υποδεχτηκε ο υπαρχος κυριος Σφαελος. Πηραμε καποιες φωτογραφιες ακομα αλλα οχι κοντινες για ευνοητους λογους. Να λοιπον η θεα των κονσολων αλλα και της θαλασσας απο το τιμονι του Superfast XI.

32_Superfast_XI_konsoles_gefyras_13_2_2010.JPG



Λιγο αργοτερα και ενω τα χρωματα ηταν πολυ γλυκα η πλωρη ηταν πειρασμος...

33_Superfast_XI_plwri_apo_gefyra_13_2_2010.JPG



...ενω ακομα μεγαλυτερος ηταν το δειλινο τραβηγμενο μεσα απο τη δεξια βαρδιολα.

34_Superfast_XI_iliovasilema_apo_deksia_vardiola_13_2_2010.JPG



Μεχρι να φυγουμε απο τη γεφυρα ειχε νυχτωσει και ετσι το πρωι σηκωθηκαμε στην Ηγουμενιτσα με σκοπο με την αναχωρηση του βαποριου και ενω ο κοσμος αναπαυοταν στις καμπινες του να βγαλουμε τους εσωτερικους χωρους του βαπορα. Εδω στην Ηγουμενιτσα με πολυ κρυο!!!

35_Supefast_XI_Igoumenitsa_14_2_2010.JPG

*ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ...*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αρχικα το πρυμιο σαλονι-ντισκο με την πανοραμικη θεα της πρυμης...

36_Supefast_XI_prymio_saloni_disco_14_2_2010.JPG



...αλλη μια.

37_Supefast_XI_prymio_saloni_disco_2_14_2_2010.JPG



Συνεχιζοντας βρισκουμε το σαλονακι της Reception στην αριστερη μπαντα του βαποριου, ακριβως το ιδιο σαλονακι συμμετρικα απο την αλλη πλευρα εχει μπροστα απο τον παιδοτοπο.

38_Supefast_XI_saloni_reception_14_2_2010.JPG 



Συνεχιζοντας στην αριστερη πλευρα και λιγο πρυμα απο τη μεση βρισκουμε ενα γοητευτικο σαλονι...

39_Supefast_XI_saloni_aristera_pryma_apo_ti_mesi_14_2_2010.JPG



και αμεσως μετα, αριστερα και μεση βλεπουμε το σαλονι των οδηγων!!! Εκει εκτος απο σαλονι εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να δειπνησουν τις ωρες του self service.

40_Supefast_XI_saloni_odigwn_aristera_mesi_14_2_2010.JPG
*
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ...*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Λιγο πιο μπροστα απο τη μεση του βαπριου βρισκουμε το self service, εδω η αριστερη μπαντα.

41_Supefast_XI_self_service_aristera_plwra apo_mesi_14_2_2010.JPG



Πηγαινοντας στη δεξια πλευρα του βαποριου λιγο πιο πρυμα απο τη μεση βρισκουμε το εστιατοριο του βαποριου, στη θεση που στην αριστερη πλευρα εχουμε το σαλονι.

42_Supefast_XI_estiatorio_deksia_pryma_apo_ti_mesi_14_2_2010.JPG 



Λιγο πιο μπροστα δεξια, στη μεση του βαποριου, βρισκουμε ενα σαλονι με τραπεζια που μπορεις να κατσεις ανα πασα στιγμη, ενω τις ωρες του self service εξυπηρετει τον κοσμο. Αναλογικα στην αριστερη πλευρα βρισκεται το σαλονι των οδηγων που ειδαμε πριν.

43_Supefast_XI_saloni_kai_self_service_deksia__mesi_14_2_2010.JPG



Αμεσως μετα και λιγο πλωρα απο τη μεση βρισκουμε τη δεξια πλευρα του κυριως χωρου του self service, ειναι ακριβως ιδια με την αριστερη που ειδαμε πριν.

44_Supefast_XI_self_service_deksia_plwra_apo_ti_mesi_14_2_2010.JPG



Περπατωντας μερικα μετρα και ενω δεν μπορεσαμε να φωτογραφισουμε τα μαγαζια επειδη ηταν κλειστα βρισκουμε το καταπληκτικο πλωριο σαλονι. Να μια αποψη του απο τη μεση και πλωρα.

45_Supefast_XI_plwrio_saloni_apo_mesi_14_2_2010.JPG
*
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ...*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τελειωνοντας με τις φωτογραφιες απο του εσωτερικους χωρους του βαποριου να δουμε δυο φωτογραφιες του πλωριου σαλονιου απο την αριστερη γωνια πλωρα...

46_Supefast_XI_plwrio_saloni_apo_aristeri_plwra_gwnia_14_2_2010.JPG

47_Supefast_XI_plwrio_saloni_apo_aristeri_plwra_gwnia_2_14_2_2010.JPG



...και αλλες δυο απο τη δεξια γωνια πλωρα.

48_Supefast_XI_plwrio_saloni_apo_deksia_plwra_gwnia_14_2_2010.JPG

49_Supefast_XI_plwrio_saloni_apo_deksia_plwra_gwnia_2_14_2_2010.JPG*

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ...*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συνεχιζοντας λοιπον το ταξιδι μας ειχαμε την ευκαιρια να φωτογραφισουμε το καναλι Κεφαλλονιας (δεξια) -Ιθακης (αριστερα) απο βορεια.

50_Supefast_XI_kanali_Kefalonias_Ithakis_apo_voreia_14_2_2010.JPG



Με το βαπορι να κατεβαινει με ταχυτητα της ταξης των 28 κομβων δεν αργησαμε να φτασουμε στη μπουκα του Πατραικου και να δουμε την ομορφη Οξεια.

51_Supefast_XI_Oxeia_14_2_2010.JPG



Σε πολυ λιγη ωρα και ακριβως 20 ωρες και 38 λεπτα απο τοτε που βγηκαμε απο την Ανκονα προσεγγιζαμε το λιμανι της Πατρας. Αλλη μια αψογη μανουβρα απο τον καπετανιο μας Μιχαλη Δεναξα.

52_Supefast_XI_pisw_apo_deksia_vardiola_manouvra_Patra_14_2_2010.JPG



Αφου αποβιβαστηκαμε ειπαμε να βγαλουμε και δυο φωτογραφιες το βαπορι. Μια την πλωρη μας...

53_Supefast_XI_plwri_Patra_14_2_2010.JPG



...και μια με ολοκληρο το βαπορι.

54_Supefast_XI_plwri_Patra_2_14_2_2010.JPG

Καπου εδω τελειωσε και το αφιερωμα σε αυτο το υπεροχο ταξιδι με ενα απο τα στολιδια που κοσμουν την Αδριατικη. Να σας πως την αληθεια παροτι ειχα στην πρωτη θεση, απο πλευρας ομορφιας, τα Fossen της Minoan και της ΑΝΕΚ μαλλον η αλητεια των Superfast XI - XII με εχει κερδισει και νομιζω πως μου αρεσει ακομα περισσοτερο εξωτερικα.

*ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!*

----------


## Αρτεμισία

Υπέροχες όλες.

----------


## johny18

ΠΩ ΠΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ . ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ....

----------


## Nikos_V

Captain Nionio σε *ευχαριστουμε πολυ* για το ρεπορτο απο τον βαπορα :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε Captain Nionios

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Διονύση εξαιρετικές όλες οι φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι σου!!!Πραγματικά ταξίδεψα και εγώ μαζί σου!!Σ' ευχαριστούμε!!*

----------


## Appia_1978

Διονύση, καταπληκτικό ρεπορτάζ  :Very Happy:  Λες και είμασταν μαζί σου, σε αυτό το φανταστικό ταξίδι!!!

----------


## diagoras

Captain_nionios εξαιρετικο αφιερωμα.Σε ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να ειστε καλα παιδες, ευχαριστω πολυ. Ακομα νομιζω πως ηταν λιγο κουραστικο επειδη ηταν πολλες οι φωτογραφιες αλλα απαξ και ειπα να το κανω δεν μπορουσα να περικοψω κατι!!! Σας ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι, να ειστε καλα.

----------


## vinman

> Να ειστε καλα παιδες, ευχαριστω πολυ. Ακομα νομιζω πως ηταν λιγο κουραστικο επειδη ηταν πολλες η φωτογραφιες αλλα απαξ και ειπα να το κανω δεν μπορουσα να περικοψω κατι!!! Σας ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι, να ειστε καλα.


...κουραστικό μπορεί να ήταν για σένα που τις ανέβαζες.... :Razz: 
Για εμάς ήταν σκέτη απόλαυση... :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Η πλωράκλα του θηρείου Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας με την ευχή σε λίγο καιρό να τιμά τον τόπο μου με την παρουσία της και να μας την φωτογραφίζει ο Νικολάκης!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60495


Δεν την ειχα δει!!! ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## Leo

Μεταφέροντας σήμερα στην νέα ενότητα, την υπέροχη εμπειρία, την φανταστική περιγραφή, στολισμένη με πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες του Captain_Nionios, θα παρατηρήσω ότι δεν αφήνει περιθώριο σε κανένα να μην ζηλέψει αυτή την κρουαζιέρα. Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Τrakaman στο ότι *Captain_Nionios**= Κ Α Ρ Α Β Ο Λ Α Τ Ρ Η Σ*. Μπράβο σας, γιατί δεν ήσουν μόνος βέβαια και σε όλο αυτό το σκηνικό βοήθησε και η παρέα σου. :Very Happy:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Μπράβο Captain_Nionio. Ωραίες φωτογραφίες και πολύ καλή "πένα". 
Μιας και είσαι λάτρης της Κεφαλονιάς, σου αφιερώνω τη φωτογραφία του avatar μου (φαντάζομαι ξέρεις σε ποιό σπήλαιο είναι  :Very Happy: ).

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σαι καλα φιλε μου.Βλεπω την πανεμορφη Μελλισανη!!! Να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## Karolos

_Τ__ο αποτέλεσμα που παίρνει όποιος δεί αυτήν την καραβολατρική και όχι μόνο εμπειρία σου, είναι ότι την ομορφία τού φωτογραφικού ταξιδιού σου που εισπράτει ο θεατής, είναι λες και το έχει κάνει ο ίδιος. Συγχαρητήρια !!!_

----------

